# Picc line cpt coding



## jscott (Nov 10, 2014)

Need help coding antibiotic infusion thur a picc line...nurse visit.


----------



## DSweenor (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a couple of questions-

1. Do you have documented start and stop times for the infusions?

2. Are the antibiotics being done  as an outpatient  as in an infusion center?

Your administration codes depend on how long the infusion has run. If there isn't a down time or stop time then the administration CPT would be for a push CPT 96374, this is 15 minutes or less.

If you do have start and stop times, then the first hour would be CPT 96365.
If your infusion is greater than 30 minutes beyond the first hour,  example  120 minutes, then you can use CPT 96366 (add on code) along with 96365.

There are guidelines in front of the section for infusions (96360) in the CPT book that also explain.

Hope this helps.


----------

